# Getting a TT, difference between 180, 225?



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

Hi, I'm currently in the market for a Audi TT (used). I've been wondering what the real differences are in between the 2 models under same engine producing very different power.
I understand that Quattro's are 225 and FrontTraks are 180HP and that 225HP version seems to have a bigger intercooler or a dual side intercooler. And also that 225's have 6 speed stick as for 180 with the 5 speed manny.
Am I right? or do they have different turbos. I currently drive a APRd MK4 GTI 1.8T. The stock 180HP version of TT doesn't seem to perform better than my GTI (prior to getting modified) I'm not sure if it is really worth buying a 225HP over the 180HP version. prices of the 225 version in my area is quite pushing for me but the 180HP versions aren't. 
So, what are the real differences and what do you recommend? I'm looking for some decent 2000-2002 models right now please let me know if there are also major issues with any of the models I'm looking at. (I'm only going for the 1.8T and very preferrably the Quattro) And let me know what you really recommend I buy (I do plan on doing similar mods to the TT as my GTI)
Thanks a lot!


----------



## badmecha (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Getting a TT, difference between 180, 225? (yoonskim)*

I had the same questions when I bought mine, and I drove an APR-chipped GTi with several mods. I ended up with a 225 Quattro. Now I couldn't peel the smile off my face with a crowbar. The difference is pretty significant, here's a couple that I've noticed (and I'm sure people will add to this...)
First thing you notice: you're now driving an Audi. The v-dubs are made nicely and have great attention to detail, but Audi takes it to the nth degree.
When you mash the accelerator, the car feels a little faster than a chipped and exhausted GTi. Actually, more accurately, like a chipped and exhausted 20th Anniv. Very quick. When you chip the 225TT, it's a freakin' rocket. I haven't strapped in an exhaust yet, so I can't say for sure, but I imagine it pushes even harder.
The tranny on the GTi is notoriously horrible. The tranny on the TT is notoriously awesome. That difference alone will put the grin on your face. It's tight, it's sweet, it's got 6 speeds. People who say things like "I don't need a 6-speed tranny" are either drag-racers (and they drive automatics anyway) or have never driven a 6-speed.
Quattro is a big question. I don't think you can get a 225 without Quattro, so that simplifies things a bit. Haldex (from what I've come to understand), the AWD system in the TT, is actually front-wheel-drive that diverts torque to the rear if there's slippage. This may sound less cool than it actually is, but the handling on the TT is off the chain. 
Those are just a few things. I test drove both cars extensively before making a decision, and price was definitely a factor. The 180hp TT is really nice - you still get the amazing drivetrain and the handling (even the FWD handles unbelievably) but the engine feels very similar. Personally, I thought the 225TT was worth the extra couple of grand (you'd spend more on mods anyway to get it up to the performance of a 225 - the K04 upgrade alone is $3000)...
Oh yeah, and if you can afford it, keep it to 2001+ (you might be able to find one with reasonable miles, and there's a good chance there'll be some factory warranty left to work out all the bugs a used car always comes with.)
Whichever one you choose, you can't lose because you'll be rollin' out in an Audi.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: Getting a TT, difference between 180, 225? (yoonskim)*

Yes, they do also have different turbos; the 225 uses a larger variant of the K04, the 180s use either a K03 (2000) or the K03 sport (2001 forward.)
Another issue you raised, the transmissions. The 5-speed gearbox on the 180 is an 02J, like the VW GTI. The 225 uses an 02M.
IF the price difference was NOT an issue and I was buying today, I'd probably go for the 225, for the additional power potential, mainly. That having been said, Idon't regret buying the 180 front-driver at all. And you probably never will, unless you spend extensive time in both.
There really are large differences in feel between the VW GTI and "even" the 180 TT; the fact that the TT handled well out of the box, unlike a stock GTI, was a big reason I opted to spend 30% or so more, and get the Audi.
Back to the comparison between the two TT models, one other point is Quattro - not insgnificant for you, in Rochester. My TT is a Roadster, and stays in most of the winter (drive it when I want) because I have an 89 GTI to get through the crappy stuff. But a FWD TT on snow ires would do very well I'd think, as long as the snow isn't too deep, and that will be just as much of a problem for the 225 model! My FWD does OK in a little bit of snow, even with summers, if I find myself out when the weather turns poor, which has happened a couple of times.
Keep in mind, if you are not driving in very poor weather, or really hammering the car's performance envelope in the dry, Quattro is just along for the ride, adding weight and complexity.


_Modified by John Y at 4:10 PM 2-1-2005_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Getting a TT, difference between 180, 225? (badmecha)*

Thanks for the informative input. I do have a lot of experiences with Audis trust me, I've had 6 different audis in my family (97 A6, S6, 02 A6, RS6, 05 A6 for my mom now) Since they are back home in Holland, I don't get to drive those cars but I do currently drive around with 2005 Audi A6 3.2 FSI Quattro that my girlfriend recently purchased off the dealer. I do love Audis no doubt as much as I love my GTI.
TT has always been my dream car and I am leaning very much towards the 225 TT Quat however, I have an extremely good deal on a 00 TT Quattro 180 5speed manny with only 30K miles which looks flawless. The car that I'm looking at (225 specifically) is as follows:
2001 Audi TT Quattro 225 6speed manny
52,823 miles
Silver w/ black leather
everything but bose
Dealer is asking a little too much for this car i think, i managed to get it down to 21000 out the door BUT I've just found their online ad which says price of 18,914. I'm going to ask them what the hell they were doing with the price. What is the reasonable price for this?
2002 Audi TT Quattro 225 6 speed manny
Aviator Gray Mettalic w/ Gray Leather
Fully loaded, no Navigation (i don't need one really)
68,800 miles
Asking price is $17,995 + Tax but I managed to get 17,500 OTD.
2000 Audi TT Quattro 180 5 speed manny
Black w/ Gray leather
Loaded, no nav
33,800 miles
Asking is 16,995 but I think I can manage 16,5 or 16,000 OTD
What kind of price should I expect for this?
2001 Audi TT 180 5 speed manny
Silver w/ Black leather
Loaded
51,000 miles
Asking is 15,995 but I could prolly get it down to 15K OTD
What price is considered "good" for this?
These are the 4 TTs that I'm intensively looking at right now from 3 different dealers. What do you think is by far the best deal? What do you recommend that I go for?
Thanks a lot! I do know that chipping the 225 will be a lot lot faster







can't wait... gotta sell my GTI too though.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Getting a TT, difference between 180, 225? (yoonskim)*

the weather here is extrememly terrible during winter. many times this winter, my FWD GTI was stuck in the snow quite a lot of times on a flat surface in the middle of the parking lot. 15 inches of snow in a heartbeat is very unpleasant.


----------



## Audiquattroluv2 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Getting a TT, difference between 180, 225? (yoonskim)*

As an Audi tech whos wife owns a '00 TT Quattro I will tell you to buy a 225hp version. The six speed is one reason and the engine is another. They have two intercoolers rather than one, the pistons, rods and camshafts are different as well as the turbo is larger. As stated above, the '00 has a straight K03, which isn't even as nice as the k03 sport that the '01 and up got. Bottom line is that the 225 is alot faster stock and then it gets really good when you chip it.
Not that the 180hp is bad, just a little lacking in the performance realm. If you have owned a modified GTi, then you will no-doubt end up modifying your TT. The 225hp version just starts you out in a better position and you might just find that all you need to do is chip it. As stated above, the 225 is a rocket after you have chipped it.
Also, buy one that is assured, it will save you money in the long run.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Getting a TT, difference between 180, 225? (Audiquattroluv2)*

Well then I guess I will have to lean against the 225HP definately then. It is I must say, pretty hard to find one with a decent price and low mileage. So I guess I was right about the dual side mount intercoolers found on 225 TTs huh? None of my dealers knew what I was talking about when I mentioned the 2 SMIC setup and the piping that runs to the left of the engine.
Well then right now, I'm really looking at either the 01 TT Quattro or the 02 TT Quattro. Can you comment me on the pricing?? I really don't want to pay too much, it's pretty obvious that anybody wants a stealing deal. PLease do comment on what range of price I should be paying for the above mentioned cars.


----------



## JiggyJoe (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Getting a TT, difference between 180, 225? (yoonskim)*

My buddy got an '02 TT 225 w/o ESP with 40k miles for 22k in August of last year. If you shop around you should find one.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Getting a TT, difference between 180, 225? (JiggyJoe)*

Right now I have an offer of 17.5K out the door (That's including tax, everything) for 2002 TT 225 w/ ESP and everything w/ 68K miles. Good deal I think, but the mileage might be a little too high? how long do TTs last???? I don't want to immediately spend thousands of dollars to fix it and to get it running right.


----------



## tristan325 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Getting a TT, difference between 180, 225? (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Right now I have an offer of 17.5K out the door (That's including tax, everything) for 2002 TT 225 w/ ESP and everything w/ 68K miles. Good deal I think, but the mileage might be a little too high? how long do TTs last???? I don't want to immediately spend thousands of dollars to fix it and to get it running right.

good question i'd like to hear the answer to this also


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Getting a TT, difference between 180, 225? (b16a2racer)*

A few points of cliarification. All 180s use a K03 or K03 sport, the 225 does use a K04. You can only get a 225 with quattro and the 6-speed manual. The 180s have 3 transmission options now. Older 180 FWD models used the VW 5-speed manual box while the 180 quattros used the same basic transmission as the 225 but without the 6th gear, it is NOT the same as the 180FWD 5-speed box. Later 180hp TTs are only available in FWD with a 6-speed tiptronic.
Other differences as noted are the strengthened internals on the 225, a larger clutch on the 225 and also larger diameter exhaust, and of course the dual SMICs.


----------



## One-Off Wonder (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: Getting a TT, difference between 180, 225? (JohnLZ7W)*

well price wise i think those guys are a little high, here in dc i just got my TT on new years eve, a 2001 225 TT coupe loaded minus nav. 38k miles i paid $19,400, and i looked at a 2001 with 30k miles a FMIC an apr 93 octane chip and a reiger v1 bodykit and forge diverter valve for 23k ..... but i couldnt afford it


----------



## One-Off Wonder (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: Getting a TT, difference between 180, 225? (One-Off Wonder)*

quick queston for the audi tech.... i know the rods and crank on the 225 are forged but what is different about the pistons


----------



## puredrive1 (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Getting a TT, difference between 180, 225? (One-Off Wonder)*

Is it true that the TT225 have forged pistons & rods?


----------



## TTMAN225 (Jan 20, 2005)

a note about the quattro, haldex sells a controler that changes the system from "front untill slip" to 80% front and 20% rear all time. with the controller when it senses slip it will transfer up to 66% or something around there to the back. it makes the tt a totaly different car. definately worth looking into.


----------



## Audiquattroluv2 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Getting a TT, difference between 180, 225? (puredrive1)*

I believe the rods are cast, however I could be wrong. The pistons are definately forged. The pistons on the 225hp have a larger dish on the top of them, effectively lowering the compression ratio.


----------



## badmecha (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Getting a TT, difference between 180, 225? (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Right now I have an offer of 17.5K out the door (That's including tax, everything) for 2002 TT 225 w/ ESP and everything w/ 68K miles. Good deal I think, but the mileage might be a little too high? how long do TTs last???? I don't want to immediately spend thousands of dollars to fix it and to get it running right.

I bought mine only a few months ago, 2001 225hp 6-spd manual, with 26,100 miles, for a little over $20k out the door. Still had 8 months of factory warranty (I think that's important, especially for the first couple of months when you work out all the niggling little bugs). 
I was looking at several other cars, all 225's, all at similar mileage (a little higher, but at most 32k miles) for around the same price range, so they're out there for sure.
I noticed that the price was usually better and more 'negotiable' if you go to a non-audi dealership to buy it. The VW dealer was a good place to start looking, the Audi dealerships down here were pushing the limits of 'overpriced' by tacking on their extended warranty (that's what it means when they say it's audi-certified, that it has the extended warranty included in the price for an extra 2-3,000 dollars), and then start hunting around calling all the dealerships. Look on Autotrader.com too, to see what the market looks like in your area. Oh yeah, and Audi dealerships do *not* negotiate their price any significant amount.
My buddy lives in California, and he says TT's out there are outrageously priced, so he's buying one down here and having it shipped there. Claims the shipping cost is way less than the difference in pricetag. Something to think about, anyway.
Good luck!


----------



## Audiquattroluv2 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Getting a TT, difference between 180, 225? (badmecha)*

I don't know where you were shopping, Champion, Reeves, Collection or whoever it was. The "Certified" warranty only costs $1,200 for a TT, plus the inspection fee (around $250.) If they were quoting you more than that then you need to tell them where they can put it.
Certified Audi warranty is better than any aftermarket warranty and less expensive. Also gives you more mileage than most aftermarket warranties.
If yours isn't certified, you can pay the inspection fee and the same $1,200 and have yours certified. That is if you didn't already purchase an aftermarket warranty.


_Modified by Audiquattroluv2 at 2:42 AM 2-16-2005_


----------



## audiagb (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: Getting a TT, difference between 180, 225? (Audiquattroluv2)*

There are alot of better cars then the audi tt


----------



## SAMMICHES (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Getting a TT, difference between 180, 225? (badmecha)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badmecha (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Getting a TT, difference between 180, 225? (audiagb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiagb* »_There are alot of better cars then the audi tt 

Better cars than the TT? Blasphemer! You will burn in the fiery pits of hell for your heresy!
There is none higher than the TT. Just the other day I beat a Saleen Cobra by 14 car-lengths in my bone-stock TT (of course, he was parked)...


----------

